# Sturisoma Festivum



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awhile ago i picked up some young Festivums from aquabid...threw them in a tank and fed them.just over a week ago i looked into the tank and saw fry..
little tiny copies of mom and dad..and the other day i saw the male on a new clutch of eggs...that are not many people in the US breeding these fish..
they are just awesome...





























egg hatching....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

holy crap how small are those?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is about 1-1 1/2 weeks old and just over 1/4" long..


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh i thought that was one of the adults haha. what do the parents look like?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! How much can you sell one fish for?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet, what sort of tank setup are they breeding in? How big are the breeders?
I'd love to get a handful of juvies when they're old enough to move along if you'll be selling any. I always prefer tank-raised stock rather than wild-caught if possible.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

currently young fish about 2" long are selling for around $20-$30 each..i paid over $100 for 3 of them ; but the lady is a friend of mine and sent me 4..
have not taken pics of my adults yet..these fish are not hard to spawn..but the fry and very tricky to keep alive..
here is a link to what they look like..

http://www.google.com/search?q=stur...FHYK5tweJpcWUAw&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=1680&bih=837


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Any more difficult to raise than L-10a red lizard whiptails?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a little harder ; but not much..the first month is the most critical...


----------

